# Malvern Show camping 6th to 11th April



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Anybody going to Malvern next weekend?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. hadn't really thought about it but its a nice part of England, any idea where I can find details. i assume there is camping there?
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Made this one a sticky until the end of the show....

Anyone wanting to arrange a meet with fellow MHF members pleae post here.

pj


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi SidT

There is a CC club site v near the showground(about 2m), Blackmore Caravan Park....Members only...01684 310505

Also the C& CC have a site on the same ground (site no 2). Non members welcome.....01684 310280

There are aslo 2 CL sites a couple of miles from the showground, at a village called Welland. 01684 592792.

And at Bakers Farm, Castlemorton Common ..01684 310158

happy trails

sugarplum

ps the natives are friendly


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to mention......at the showground there is always ample parking space as they open up fields all around as necessary, so no need to worry about that.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Malvern*

Hi Sid

There is camping on site at Malvern just pay at the gate Wednesday £35 Thursday £30 Friday £25 all till 12pm Monday. No electric though.

See http://www.stoneleisure.com
and click on exibitions


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi LadyJ894

Entry to the show is £5


there is also a premier riverside site at Clevelode (3mls max from the showground)...01684 310475

sugarplum


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info, to reiterate Jacquie's question, anyone going?

Cheers Sid


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Yep, we're going on soturday morning just for the 2 days. Keep a look out for an Autotrail Cheyenne 696G and a Chevy Real light C class parked together, thats us.

Pete and Jackie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thought of going, but according to the website, NO DOGS allowed if thats the case - stuff em!!

They do allow Assistance Dogs, and Participating Dogs on the showground though (WHAT is a participating Dog???).


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

I'm going on Friday for a couple of hours.... but I live only a few miles away, so no camping  Will be wearing my M/h badge and trying to look knowledgeable. Afraid when it comes down my choice.....it's the lay out .....and furnishings..... and is the shower and fridge big enough. The tech stuff I leave to "him indoors"

Will be looking out for anyone else with a badge.  

Hi RobMD
They have a lot of dog shows and competitions at the showground, so can only assume they mean that by "participating"

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody tell me if the bridge at Upton on seven as been reopened to large vans and caravans
Thanks Paul


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Paul

There are no restrictions in place now..... although the repair has not yet been finished, there is a full size temporary road in place till the full repair is done. So you are able to use it OK :lol: 

cheers 

sugarplum


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Malvern*

Robmd

We have been to Malvern several times and always take the dogs we were there in October last year with the dogs and so was everybody else. I think the no dogs is just meant for the indoor events like the evening entertainment etc.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Just seen the weather forecast for Friday and the weekend,
wintery showers moving in, Still going? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Thought of going, but according to the website, NO DOGS allowed if thats the case - stuff em!!
> 
> They do allow Assistance Dogs, and Participating Dogs on the showground though (WHAT is a participating Dog???).


Hi Rob

We will be going for the day I guess, its only just up the road.

About taking your dog:....
the booking form has this text:

_Rally fee includes TWO adults. Extra adults £5.00 each. Children FREE.

Rally fee includes TWO adults. Extra adults £5.00 each. Children FREE.

We understand we can visit the Show as often as we like and go to any supporting events on Friday and Saturday evening including the firework display which we attend at our own risk. Awnings and pets allowed_

Mike


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'll phone Stone Leisure to check it's Ok for Dylan Dawg - if so we will probably go Fri. We don't mind it being a bit showery, but hopefully not too wet, as no fun trailing around in a mudbath!

Not booking, so will be in general area with MHF sticker and poster in window.


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*malvern show*

Shall keep our eyes open for those badges(must get one).Hope to meet you all over the weekend.Will be travelling up on friday elddis autostratus ebse,have a safe journey.
regards storming


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Anyone know what conditions underfoot/underwheel are like on the showground?
Cheers Sid


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*malvern show*

hi sidt,
not certain depends where rally area has been located.however there is plenty of hardstanding at showground just hope that organisers have had the good sense to utilise it.If its any help you can contact me after 3pm and I can confirm.Will post P M with number. regards storming


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stormin. read your PM before your post and tried to ring you. Will be on our way at 3pm (hopefully)
Thanks Sid


----------



## loggo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,
As a newbie to this site (and to my motorhome) who lives just 50 miles away I went as a day visitor planning to pick up lots of bits - particularly wheel trims - but found myself very disappointed. The trade stands were few and carried no more stock than a good motorhome dealership, not too cheap either.
The new and s/h vans were of interest but, again a visit to Brownhills would have produce more and saved me a tenner. Was I expecting too much or is Malvern just a rather poor show ?
However, I wish I had seen this thread before going as it would have been nice to put some faces to names.
If this is the poor relation of shows which one would folks suggest as the one to visit ??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Loggo

Welcome to the site.

I agree about the stands and general showing at Malvern, but remember that lots of folks go just for a get together, so there are still good reasons to visit even if the actual show is a bit of a let down. Malvern is a super part of the country and I suppose £25 for a weekend away with some evening entertainment ( I wonder if that was any good?) meeting fellow Motorhomers is not a bad deal really. I am sure that this is part of what keeps these shows going.

My other local show is Stratford upon Avon...much the same as Malvern, quite a few more exhibitors and it is still providing a cheapish weekend away in a great setting (walk into Stratford)

I went to Shepton mallet back in the winter , considering that was all indoors it was Ok...a bit muddy underfoot outside but it did have a lot more "bustle" about it than Malvern and quite a good showing of accessory stands.

I suppose the one not to miss is the NEC in February. Not many small stalls though, too expensive for them I guess (and me! good job I usually get a free ticket :lol: )



Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Malvern*

Sorry Guys and Gals we didnt make it to Malvern after all.

LOGGO
The biggest show is probally Peterborough (Warners) with the Shepton Mallet (Stone Leisure) September one running a close second. Or then there is York (Warners) Newbury (Warners) is a nice show bit not terribly big.

If you are in the CC or CCC they usually have 2 for one coupons in their mags you could have got in for a fiver :roll:


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*malvern show*

hi loggo,
Just returned from Malvern share your views about trade stands.Can't understand why they were not present in greater numbers as there was quite a large number of m'home and rv's there.Entertainment was good but felt that the price of drinks in the Severn Hall were extortionate.Overall glad we went but next year will try Stratford,Newbury or Shepton Mallet


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Did anyone manage to meet up with any other MHF members at Malvern? We only went for the day on Saturday, we did bump into SidT and his better half, enjoyed a chat for a few minutes. We saw lots of other friends there but no new MHF members.

Mike


----------



## loggo (May 10, 2005)

Mike,
Well, we were there for sure - and we are certainly new - but how were we to recognise any of the MHF gang ??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Loggo

That is a problem that needs a solution. :wink: 

For the van: at the top of this page click on TOOLS then on DOWNLOADS, in there you will find 2 printable MHF Logos that you can display in the van, then anyone walking past can pick you out as a MHF member. Windscreen Stickers are also available, there is a link on the left to buy them

On saturday when we went I had printed off a few of the round logos onto photo paper, added a safety pin on the back and we wore one each ( I always watched Blue Peter :lol: ).

Mike


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Yes I agree the Malvern show didn't have a lot of stands, but in a way it suited me and I bought more there than I did at the NEC....chair, jacket, and bits and bobs.... I think I liked it because it wasn't busy/crowded and felt more relaxed as a result..if you see what I mean. Of course it helps because I live nearby!! (and I'm not at all biased  )

Was disappointed that West Country M/h's were only allowing accompanied viewing in their RV's... I like to mooch around on my own......I've sent them an e-mail about this.

Didn't stop too long as the wind was wicked cold  

Bought my grandson a small tray of chips and was charged £2, which I thought was a bit too much.

Was there Fri wearing badge, but didn't meet any MHF's  

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We went to Malvern too but it was SO cold...! It tried to snow a few times! Also we thought it a very disappointing show and overpriced because of this. On a plus side though we were most impressed with the toilet and shower facilities. Food we did not buy there! Also the mystery tour was very enjoyable (and free) and the usual trips to town of course. 
Only just joined this forum today but for future shows we will get stickers!! Would love to meet some of you! Ana xx


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Just got back from Malvern, rather disappointed in the number of stalls and the entertainment, although I have only been to York before which was a much bigger show,
Bumped into Spykal and co but no one else despite wearing the badge Spykal gave me. I also had a large sticker on the van window but I don't think we could have been further away from the stalls even though we had a disabled badge. I think it a bit silly to put the clubs closer to the action than the disabled parking. Nice part of the country but pity about the weather.
Cheers Sid


----------



## loggo (May 10, 2005)

Spykal - thanks for the tip on identification. I did not think of looking amongst the downloads. Of course I had the sticker on the van but that was home in the drive so not too much use.
Thanks to all for the tips on best shows. For USA vans I'll have my toungue hanging out again at Americana again this year - must be a hundred or more, occupied of course so just a discreet glance inside but so much variety.


----------

